# Sti 5.56



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Any thoughts on an STi (ar 15 type) , quality, reliability, etc.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Never heard of it:smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know STI 1911s. Did not know they were making ARs.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Their AR's must cost a small fortune since their 1911's are very pricey... and very awesome.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Couple years ago they entered the AR 15 world. I'm gonna pass on the STI

Go check out my local gun shop they are a distributor of sigs, see what SIG SAUER has to offer along that format.

It's tough here in NYS.
I'm hoping they ( nys) will relax on the restrictions in the future.
There are many decent firearms available while staying legal to the law.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Two words: 'Colt Defense' :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock Doctor said:


> Two words: 'Colt Defense' :mrgreen:


Love the colt


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll stick with my SCAR


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just seen a demonstration of the fn p90 on midway's rapid fire . Great reviews
What a nice tactical , in close firearm .
Not to sure about the caliber 5.7 ?
Shipwreck had a picture posted the other day. Can't find the posting. Is that an odd caliber?


----------

